# Peristeri 2003-04: final roster



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

This is the roster of G.S. Peristeri for the season 2003-04. 
I've to admit it seems to be we'll have an interesting and good team... a place in the "tetrada" is not an impossible goal. 

Manolis Papamakarios, 1980, 188, pg
Mizra Kurtovic (Vardaria), 1977, 194, pg 
Giannis Sioutis, 1973, 185, pg
Giannis Mitropoulos, 1983, 194, pg 

Mihalis Pelekanos, 1981, 198, sg
Giorgos Melas, 1980, 194, sg
[strike]Giannis Stamopoulos, 1984, 200, sg [/strike]

Franko Nakic, 1972, 200, f 
Dimitris Makris, 1978, 202, f 
Larry Stewart (USA), 1968, 202, f 
Periklis Dorkofikis, 1980, 206, f (released?) 
Serafeim Theos, 1984, 204, f

Grigori Khizhnyak (Ukraina), 216, 1974, c 
Eric Cuthrell (USA), 206, 1974, pf-c 
Agi Ibeza (Albania-Greece. Greek name: Agkron Xiarhos), 1981, 212, c
Dimitris Mavroeideis, 1985, 215, c

coach: Argyris Pedoulakis


----------



## 2222 (Mar 21, 2003)

oops. kurtovic is from macedonia


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

Zelena, why do you continue to give consideration to this one? 
Understand that it's what he wants: attention. And he doesn't deserve. Let's him alone (he won't be too sad: he's used to be), without considering him. 
It's not difficult. 

P.S. Great evening yesterday for Erciyes too: Italy - *Galler* 4-0...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SEOK</b>!
> Zelena, why do you continue to give consideration to this one?
> Understand that it's what he wants: attention. And he doesn't deserve. Let's him alone (he won't be too sad: he's used to be), without considering him.
> It's not difficult.
> ...



You are absolutely right SEOK, but I do not want to give away this opportunity. Besides I'm having fun "discussing" with serkan and his likes. 


By the way, what is erciyes saying about the yesterday's game? What was it this time? The CIA, the FBI, Al Qaeda? 17N? PKK? The Finnish Green Party? The baskets? the ads in the arena?

Italy-Galler? I know about Galler, but...Italy? I do not know this country! What is its *universal* name? Makaristan? No, Yunanistan? No. Please, tell me.

Ah, you mean *Italya*! Watch your spelling, SEOK!


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>2222</b>!
> oops. kurtovic is from macedonia


And so does, Ibrahimovic. Oops, I meant Turkoglu.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

Futurvirtus?

SEOK, tell us about it.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> Futurvirtus?
> 
> SEOK, tell us about it.


In the official thread of







?  

I'll write something anyway, the situation is still confused and actually there are three Virtus Bologna. 

1) The Virtus Pallacanestro Bologna, the original one, that will be bought by Sabatini but is excluded by the Italian Serie A. 
2) The Progresso Castelmaggiore, that will probably be bought by Sabatini that will play in the Italian LegaDue with the name "FuturVirtus" or "Virtus Vera - True Virtus". 
3) The Virtus 1934 of Francia, created one month ago and admitted in the Italian B1. But this is simply a speculation, Francia wants only to earn money, nothing more: he created it paying 20.000 euros, now he wants to sell it to Sabatini for more than 750.000 €. This "Virtus" is hated by Virtus' fans, who know what's the goal of Francia. 

In three lines: Sabatini wants to play with Progresso Castelmaggiore-FuturVirtus the Italian LegaDue and the Euroleague. Next year, he's going to make a fusion of the Virtus S.p.A. and the Progresso: Virtus S.p.A. will bring with itself the history of the club, the trophies, the Cups, etc., while Progresso will guarantee the right to play basketball. 

It could sound absurd, but it's not. Everything done against Francia and Virtus 1934, the "Lega" and the Italian Basketball Federation is something good. 

Later more news... bye.


----------



## 2222 (Mar 21, 2003)

oh sweetheart, please give me some attention. I BEG YOU


----------



## 2222 (Mar 21, 2003)

oh sweetheart, please give me some attention. I BEG YOU 

*poof*


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

WHY WOULD ANYONE WITH AN IQ LEVEL OF 50 OR ABOVE GIVE A RAT'S *** WHERE A PLAYER IN THE ROSTER OF A FIFTH CLASS CRAP TEAM LIKE PERISTERI IS FROM. MAYBE YOU ARE THE LOSER AFTER ALL.


----------

